# Self Pay Rates



## Twixle2002 (May 10, 2013)

Our office sets our self pay rates by using the medicare allowable and rounds up to the next dollar.  I was wondering how other practices determine what there self pay rate are.

Thanks for any advice/help.


----------



## quallsl (May 10, 2013)

In my experience, many health care entities are doing the same.  Some run reports to get an average fee amount from all carriers and determine an amount based on the average. Since Medicare sets the precedence for all other payers to follow, you can't go wrong. Hope that helps!


----------



## la_0922 (May 10, 2013)

we base our self pay rates according to our highest fee schedule + 30% -- UHC / PHCS is usually the highest. Medicare in our region pays EKG at $17 and change, UHC at $31 and change....it depends on your practice / overhead / needs / self pay population. 


Louise CPC


----------

